# Looking for sage advice regarding subcontracting plow/salt services



## viniferaguru (Feb 2, 2011)

So a local landscaping firm contacted me regarding helping them out this season with snow plowing services. I was actually looking for some additional work this season; so I am meeting with this guy on Thursday to discuss.

I have my own business/equipment/insurance etc. etc. What kind of experience/advice do any of you have regarding an arrangement like this? From what was briefly explained is that he has a set price that he pays per location. (I believe they are all commercial contracts - he told me businesses - said he has White Castles/Rally's/Perkins restaurants) 

Should I prepare a sub-contracting agreement for this guy once he explains his offer? Any tips or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Do you already have a plow and salt spreader.


----------

